# hyperlink



## thecooper (8. August 2003)

hi ihr,

ich möchte in meinem programm einen verweis auf eine hp machen. man kennt das ja von word und so. das ist dann blau und unterstrichen. beim click geht dann der IE auf. oder wenn es sich um eine e-Mail-Addy handelt geht outlook auf. wie mache ich das am besten in vb5?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

Bitte suchen.
Stichworte: Label, ShellExecute.


----------

